# Krib question



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't think they are South American, but hope someone can help. I have a pair of kribs that have week old free swimmers. I am wondering how long they will keep the fry with them before they will spawn again. I know angels and many others will lay eggs with fry in the tank (most often eat one or the other group), but I have seen videos of kribs with much older fry.

Right now I am just enjoying seeing parent raisers in my own tank. Mom does most of the work and when I go in the fish room she makes the fry freeze in place. Dad just can't seem to get the fry to do the same when he is watching them. The other day my java moss looked like it had little ornaments in it  some of the fry are starting to move a bit even when Mom wants them to stay put.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

i Have fry too, but the dad seems to be the better caregiver. I've been feeding them micro-worms and they love them. mine are in a 30 ga, along with 5 large molly fry to pick up the extra worms. I just sold my 2 other female kribs as they were rejected in the initial "courting. And my pair are still getting along as they raise the fry.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Just an fyi- kribensis are west african; from the river systems there. Never kept them myself but a friend of mine used to. Either way, wish you good luck!


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Krib fry can take care of themselves in a grow out around week 3 or 4.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I thought they were African, but wasn't sure.

Good luck with your fry deaver. Once mine no longer stay so close to Mom or Dad I will toss them in my 65 with the guppies and BN. I think I will wait till Mom and Dad don't seem to be taking care of them as a group.

I've been using decap brine shrimp eggs and they do seem to love them. At some point I will try to get them to take flakes (ground up) before I move them. Right now it is just fun watching them. I just hope I can sell the youngsters at some point before the next batch is ready.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

i once paid 30 bucks for 50-60 small kribs a little bigger than 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch in size. thay didn't last long with my blood parrots, oh well live and learn. i don't think they are hard to sell. when mine reach a 1 - 1 1/2 inches, im gonna sell em for 6 bucks each. By the way micro worms are very easy, just need a starter culture, some real oatmeal flakes(plain) and a sprinkle of bakers yeast, add water just so it's a little runny. i don't cook mine by the way. add it to a small container stab the lid to make pin holes. When u see what looks like white scum (its not as gross as i sounds) take your finger and wipe some the the worms off the sides and dip in your aquarium and thats it. if you use a clear container u can see the micro worms. i do vinegar eels too but those are smaller and its way less user friendly.


----------

